# young swallow



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi again

young Swallow pigeon with special color

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful, indeed! 

Terry


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Mary,
Hi TAW,
Thanks for nice comments


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Rare a few tiger swallows they are my favorite type of swallows
They look awesome.
The above swallow is also not bad.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love that bird!.... can you ship him to me...lol...


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

avian said:


> Rare a few tiger swallows they are my favorite type of swallows
> They look awesome.
> The above swallow is also not bad.


Hi Avian

Yeas it's a rare color i think it's some type of Almonds


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I love that bird!.... can you ship him to me...lol...


Hi Spirit wings,
these days we can't ship any birds out side Egypt

If you have any friends in Egypt

I can send the birds with him

You are welcome 

Mahmoud


----------

